# another ameritowne building



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

built this yesterday between when i wasn't pushing snow. finished up couple extra details this morn.

it and some others ready for some led's and a spot on layout.:smokin:


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Very nice job :appl: that's a cool building.


----------



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

love the stack on the roof made from a glue bottle top


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

appreciate the kind words. i think ameritowne does make for a nice building. and not terrible difficult.

krisiz has a good eye, caught my little stack. i'm all the time sticking all kinds of crap in my pockets thinking, "how can i use that on the layout".

here's some finishing touches on homestead furniture kit.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice weathering and detailing. Like the mortar work on your bricks!


----------



## Model Train Structures (Oct 10, 2013)

Nicely done! When I saw the glue cap stack on the roof, I had to smile because I'm forever saving little do-dads to use on my buildings. The bendable soda straws make nice pipes for the sides of buildings. 

D.A.


----------



## KAL5 (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice looking buildings Great job on the Weathering


----------



## DA Cookie (Jan 6, 2014)

Great job! I really like it.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

thanks for all the nice comments.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish they made some of the cool "O" figures in "HO". 
Lots of figures and vehicles really make a layout lifelike, IMHO.


----------

